# What are you thankful for?



## ch3cooh (Oct 26, 2009)

So it's that time of year again here in the States. Thanksgiving (my second favorite holiday of the year) is a mere 72 hours away. For the last couple of days I've been doing some thinking about the blessings I have in my life. I thought it would be good for us to put some of those things out there on here and why you are thankful for them, you non-Yanks feel free to join in even if you don't plan to gorge on turkey, stuffing, cranberry sauce and pumpkin pie on Thursday.

Here's my list:

1. * Great friends*. My friends in Tulsa are like a family. Almost all of them are training partners of mine and we would do anything for each other. They accept me and thoroughly enjoy my company. And when we go somewhere we almost always have so much fun it should maybe be illegal. Here's just a few of us:









My friends back home in Colorado are equally amazing. They're my closest allies and know everything there is to know about me. Without them I would go insane. This is me and my best friend on her wedding day:








Without her I don't know what I'd do. She's my sounding board and my shoulder to cry on.

2. *My Family*. My mom, dad and sisters are all amazing. We support each other even though to outsiders it might look like we hate each other (we all love to crack jokes and laugh at other people's foibles). Thank you mom and dad for everything you have done for me.
(I can't seem to find a recent family photo I'll add one when I do find one)

3. *JiuJitsu/my gym/my coaches.* It helped me lose 80 lbs and it's environment of learning, acceptance and fun. Ned Hallowell talks about the importance of play in managing ADD as part of the 5-step cycle of Connect, Play, Practice, Mastery and Recognition. BJJ offers me a chance to work on all 5 steps. The mat is my sanctuary, I feel safe (psychologically, obviously it can be fairly dangerous physically) there and I can let me mental defenses down. Next month we move to a new facility that is twice the size of our current one, I can't wait, my coaches are amazing people and deserve every ounce of success they have achieved. A big thank you to everyone in this picture









4. *My dog*. For being the physical embodiment of awesome!









5. *My therapist*. She is awesome and really understands what makes me tick. We're doing a lot of very important work in the last few weeks. I always look forward to our appointments. She knows when to push and when to back off. She makes great suggestions for homework and even though she's a psychologist her thoughts and suggestions about medication were very helpful. I've been seeing her for 6 months now and I'm making big gains. I am very thankful for her. (no pic obviously)

6.* I'm (physically) healthy*. A vastly underrated thing

7. *My job*. Through one of the nastier busts the oilfield has seen I have managed to keep my job and even move forward with my career. I am very thankful to be employed when so many of my friends have been put out.

8. *Better living through chemistry*. Seriously the decision to be medicated is one of best I've made in my life. Vyvanse is keeping my ADHD symptoms in check while I re-discover the habits and tricks I forgot in the 10 years since I went off medication and 10/9/09 when I went back on the pills. Lexapro has knocked my depression and anxiety down pretty well. The first couple of weeks were rough but it is smooth sailing now side effects wise. From time to time I still get a visit from what Churchill called the Black Dog (I'm a big time Churchill fan in case you couldn't tell from my sig), but I'm learning to see him coming and connect with friends, jiujitsu, my dog and the other things on this list to remind myself that it will pass.

9. *Thanksgiving*. Because it means one things....._*PUMPKIN PIE*_








I mean seriously look at that beautiful dessert. It's sweet, it's spiced, it's got cool whip. What more could you want? Pumpkin pie is the king of pies.

A few months ago (before the pills) I tried to make a list of things I was thankful for in my life when I was in a rough patch. I couldn't come up with anything. I've come a long way since then.

So I put this question to you guys, _*what in your life are you thankful for?*_


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am thankful: 
my family (the whole thing, but in particular)
- brother for standing up and following my lead as an older brother. I am proud of him and what he has accomplished since our father died almost three years ago now.
- mother for continuing the fight of faith during her bipolar issues. August was tough love month, but we got through it! 
- stepmother for being there for me in October and stepping in on professional advice that my dad would have given me. They were spot on with the advice for me and it broke my SA episode almost immediately.

for the group of guys I meet with on a weekly basis in Cincinnati.

My church family for welcoming me and being open to my SA and not putting pressure on me - letting me progress as I can (and I have this year BIG TIME).
my previous psychiatrist (who retired in March) for getting me through the two biggest SA bouts I have ever had - summer 2004 and October, 2009. The latter was MUCH shorter in duration due to her help and my growth with SAS and CBT. 

Most of all, to God (yes - this is why I follow Him) - for giving me my identity as a Christian man, rescuing me when I was lost and headed for disaster in 1999, for showing me that I am not perfect (and neither is anyone else!), for teaching me to stand up like he did for Job, and for my job that I have kept through the recession. He told me that I would make it through, but there would be a period of HELL (October, 2009). Boy, was it ever!

....and food :lol.


----------



## Syrena (Aug 6, 2009)

I am thankful for:

-Having a place to live.
-My dad. He is a great guy.
-My boyfriend still being alive. He had a psychotic episode and slit his wrists a month or two ago.
-Having plenty of books to read and movies to watch.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

*My family, who have supported me through thick and thin.

*My coworkers, who split the rent with me and tolerate my "eccentricities."

*The kindness of stangers.

*My religion.

ETA- 

Oh, and my pet cockatiel "Mr. Bird E. Bird," who's always glad to see me. (Even it is just to get out of his cage. :lol)


----------



## sweetcakes (Nov 24, 2009)

i am thankful of the existence of music, keeps me alive


----------



## daisycakes (Dec 1, 2009)

Despite what I say, I'm very thankful for life. In the end.


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

God
Family
Friends
Health


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Great Post. Thanks


----------



## arunkumarrr (Dec 22, 2009)

I am thankful to god..


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

ch3cooh said:


> So it's that time of year again here in the States. Thanksgiving (my second favorite holiday of the year) is a mere 72 hours away. For the last couple of days I've been doing some thinking about the blessings I have in my life. I thought it would be good for us to put some of those things out there on here and why you are thankful for them, you non-Yanks feel free to join in even if you don't plan to gorge on turkey, stuffing, cranberry sauce and pumpkin pie on Thursday.
> 
> Here's my list:
> 
> ...


pictures make it all look so much more meaningful! thank you for posting!


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

grateful for....

- God giving me feelings. they may turn bad and then get good all over again, but i have them and can interpret them, albeit the confusion and complexities, rather than not having them or being able to acknowledge them at all.
- being alive, taking in fresh air as I go walking. can't describe that good feeling.
- friends I have now! as much as they don't get my situation, at least they are in my life.
- family! they will stay with me in my life. the bond there is cannot be broken by any way.
- health. I have a friend who had been in unfortunate accidents and had problems with their body ever since. gotta be thankful with all the number of hands, legs, toes etc that I have 
- stuff of possession... too many to list. lol. just that some people have what i don't - that's fine. but some others don't have what i have, even the simplest things, and i should be grateful for that instead of much complaining.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

i'm very grateful for being alive and healthy and (in theory) having all the opportunities and priviliges i could possibly have.


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

great thread!

I'm thankful for:

the gift of being human
God
My family
My therapist
My cats
My boyfriend, his family and his cute little pug
Libraries and the internet because I have a curious little mind


----------

